
Google’s Personal Safety app detects car accidents and automatically calls 911 - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/1/20892875/google-pixel-personal-safety-app-car-crash-detection
======
leshokunin
That sounds awesome. And I'd love to use it, if it did just that. But I'm
confident it'll be bundled with other things that keep phoning home all the
time and feeding their data warehouses. I just want to buy the product above,
and it does just that, nothing more. Why can't we have this?

